# MY GOD, ANOTHER ONE!



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 24, 2006)

Today a beautiful F-86 crashed in North Carolina today, it belonged to a guy named Wyatt Fuller. The aircraft used to belong to my old company Flight Systems and I actually worked on it when it carried the tail number N86FS, here's a few photos...







Mojo




Aeropix

I think Wyatt was on his way to the Oshkosh Air Show. My god, they're dropping out og the skies!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 25, 2006)

Damn shame that, what a nice looking Sabre. Did the pilot survive?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 25, 2006)

No, the pilot was killed.
WSOCTV.com - Charlotte News - Pilot Killed In Hickory Plane Crash


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2006)

Damn....


----------



## Henk (Jul 25, 2006)

This sucks, the great old aircraft are crashing a lot now a days.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, imagine how many hours they put into this plane maitnence wise, the older they get the more they have to do, the same thing with the Snowbirds here in canada, theyre using old trainers as demonstrators, and atleast one pilot a year dies from system failure in the plane,

is the sabre pilot ok, did he bail out, FBJ?


----------



## Henk (Jul 25, 2006)

No he died.

We do the same Hussers and we do not have that problem.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 25, 2006)

That aircraft was the "personnel" aircraft of Bob Laidlaw, he started Flight Systems in Mojave 30 years ago. The aircraft was used for target towing and then experimental flight testing. before I left Flight Systems, I was involved in getting ready for sale. Wyatt Fuller bought it and restored it.

It was one of the better maintained Sabers in private hands....

One could speculate but early jets don't like to fly in hot humid environments, especially if they're heavy (filled full with fuel).


----------



## Clave (Jul 27, 2006)

That sucks... 

Early jet engines were a bit flakey - I would never trust anything pre 1955...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 27, 2006)

I witnessed an F-86 breakdown on the Runway at the Eglin Air Force Montgomery Airshow. The F-86 pictured above looked just like it. It had Rainbow colors on it and looked amazing.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 27, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> I witnessed an F-86 breakdown on the Runway at the Eglin Air Force Montgomery Airshow. The F-86 pictured above looked just like it. It had Rainbow colors on it and looked amazing.


It probably was the same aircraft.


----------

